# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  ساخت Setup برای برنامه های Windows CE

## iman_s52

چطور میشه برای برنامه هایی که واسه Windows CE نوشتم Setup  بسازم ؟؟؟
جوریکه بطور خودکار ActivSync  رو باز کنه و وارد قسمت Add / Remove Programs  بشه و اونجا بشینه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
با Setup هایی که خود دات نت داره امکان اینکار هست ؟؟؟/

----------


## hpx

بله با dotnet اینکارو می تونی بکنی

----------


## iman_s52

میشه لطف کنیند بگین با کدوم Setup ؟؟؟
یه مدل بود که واسه فایل Cab می تونست اینکار رو انجام بده ولی برنامه من خروجیش exe است.

----------


## m101_30

من با Install Shield 12 فایل setup ساخته‌ام. 
در Install shiled گزینه Smart Device setup Wizard

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

> چطور میشه برای برنامه هایی که واسه Windows CE نوشتم Setup  بسازم ؟؟؟
> جوریکه بطور خودکار ActivSync  رو باز کنه و وارد قسمت Add / Remove Programs  بشه و اونجا بشینه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> با Setup هایی که خود دات نت داره امکان اینکار هست ؟؟؟/


این رو یه نگاهی بکن. شاید کمک کنه.
http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-...lder-v0-5.html

----------


## iman_s52

چطوری میشه یه Setup ساخت که خودش SQL SERVER CE و .Net Compact Framework رو نصب کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> چطوری میشه یه Setup ساخت که خودش SQL SERVER CE و .Net Compact Framework رو نصب کنه ؟


حالا در installshield یا setup خود دات نت ، بخشی دارید به نام dependency که خودش اتومات تشخیص می دهد که برنامه شما به چه پیش نیازمندهایی احتیاج دارد و یا خودتان اضافه می کنید و سپس آن ها را به پروژه نصب شما اضافه می کند . با انجام تظیمان پروژه ، حال یا خودش نصب می شود  و یا قبل از شروع نصب به کاربر پیام نصب آن ها را می دهد. 

حتی برای این گونه کار ها می توانید برای سفارشی سازی ها ، از اسکریپ ها نیز استفاده کنید تا مثلا در موقع خاصی این گونه اعمال انجام گیرد.

----------


## iman_s52

ممنون از توجهتون .
من می خوام با Setup  خود دات نت کار کنم !
در ضمن برای ویندوز CE 5 می خوام Setup بسازم نه برای ویندوز دیگه ای.

----------


## Nima_NF

> ممنون از توجهتون .
> من می خوام با Setup  خود دات نت کار کنم !
> در ضمن برای ویندوز CE 5 می خوام Setup بسازم نه برای ویندوز دیگه ای.


توجه داشته باشید که ساخت یک setup توسط خود visual studio که بخواهد ابتدا از طریق desktop نصب شود و سپس بر روی ویندوز CE اتومات نصب اجرا شود بسیار مشکل می باشد (یعنی به طور مستقیم استفاده از MSI ) و نیازمند این است که خودتان تمام کارهای لازم یعنی کد های رجیستری ، ساخت کلاس ها و ساخت action ها ... را انجام دهید.

برای این کار ، خوشبختانه صفحه زیر تمامی مراحل را به زیبایی به شما نشان می دهد و می توانید از آن استفاده کنید:
Deploying .NET Compact Framework 2.0 Applications with .cab and .msi Files

و همین طور این مقاله:
Deploying a Smart Device Applications using .NET CF 2.0

اما اگر از ابزارهایی مثل InstallShield استفاده کنید ، قابلیتی دارد که به راحتی و بدون دردسر این setup را برای desktop و CE می سازد تا از طریق Activesync نصب شود ولی این ابزار تجاری و گران قیمت هستند (این گونه ابزار در طراحی خود از همان MSI استفاده می کنند) ، یعنی از طریق Windows Mobile Wizard ، این کار را می توانید انجام دهید : 
Windows Mobile Wizard/Smart Device Setup Wizard

----------


## Nima_NF

ضمنا پس از خواندن مقاله فوق ، با ساختن چند فایل ini برای هر فایل cab شما (یعنی 3 تا برای sqlCE و NETCF و آخری فایل cab نصب اصلی برنامه) و سپس فراخوانی به ترتیب آن ها از طریق custom install می توانید این کار را انجام دهید ، که کار زیادی دارد. (البته نصب دستی آن ها بسیار راحت تر است)

برای این مورد هم توضیحات شماره 2 این صفحه را بخوانید:
http://www.toddm.net/clog/2006/10/default.aspx

و همین طور این بحث در فروم مایکروسافت را:
http://forums.microsoft.com/msdn/sho...10289&siteid=1

----------


## iman_s52

> توجه داشته باشید که ساخت یک setup توسط خود visual studio که بخواهد ابتدا از طریق desktop نصب شود و سپس بر روی ویندوز CE اتومات نصب اجرا شود بسیار مشکل می باشد (یعنی به طور مستقیم استفاده از MSI ) و نیازمند این است که خودتان تمام کارهای لازم یعنی کد های رجیستری ، ساخت کلاس ها و ساخت action ها ... را انجام دهید.
> 
> برای این کار ، خوشبختانه صفحه زیر تمامی مراحل را به زیبایی به شما نشان می دهد و می توانید از آن استفاده کنید:
> Deploying .NET Compact Framework 2.0 Applications with .cab and .msi Files
> 
> و همین طور این مقاله:
> Deploying a Smart Device Applications using .NET CF 2.0
> 
> اما اگر از ابزارهایی مثل InstallShield استفاده کنید ، قابلیتی دارد که به راحتی و بدون دردسر این setup را برای desktop و CE می سازد تا از طریق Activesync نصب شود ولی این ابزار تجاری و گران قیمت هستند (این گونه ابزار در طراحی خود از همان MSI استفاده می کنند) ، یعنی از طریق Windows Mobile Wizard ، این کار را می توانید انجام دهید : 
> Windows Mobile Wizard/Smart Device Setup Wizard



ممنون از توجه شما دوست عزیز !!!
IS 2008 رو تهیه کردم و دارم روش کارمیکنم تا ببینم چی میشه بازم ممنون .

----------


## iman_s52

با سلام
من Setup  که میسازم نتیجش فقط چند تا فایل Cab میشه !!
چطوری می تونم MSI بسازم که ActiveSync باز بشه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> با سلام
> من Setup  که میسازم نتیجش فقط چند تا فایل Cab میشه !!
> چطوری می تونم MSI بسازم که ActiveSync باز بشه ؟؟؟؟


 installshieldدارای یک help جامع می باشد که انتظار می رود پس از اینکه روش به شما گفته شد برای جزییات بیشتر به آن مراجعه کنید، در هر حال روش کار به این شکل است:

1) از طریق Smart Device Setup Wizard یا هر روش ممکن دیگر فایل cab خود بسازید (البته بدون اضافه کردنCE.NET و SQLCE مورد نیاز)

2) یک پروژه دیگر از نوع نصب تحت ویندوز مانند basic MSI  یا  InstallScript MSI  درست کنید و تنظیمات مورد نیاز آن را انجام دهید ؛ مثلا اگر می خواهید فایل هایی در پروژه ویندوز هم نصب کنید و یا shortcut برای نرم افزار محیط ویندوز کامپیوتر داشته باشید و ...

3) در installation designer بر روی mobile devices کلیک کنید و  سپس  بر روی mobile devices installation  راست کلیک کرده و گزینه  new windows mobile را انتخاب کنید تا wizard باز شود.

4) در یکی از مراحل این ویزارد باید فایل یا فایل های cab را اضافه کنید و در انتها CE.NET و SQLCE را هم توسط همین ویزارد به پروژه اضافه کنید.

موفق باشید

----------

